# Видео содержит материалы, защищенные...



## vvz (20 Авг 2017)

Кто-то сталкивался на Ютубе с такой надписью (" Видео содержит материалы, защищенные авторским правом. Правообладатель монетизирует это видео"...)? 
Т.е. вы берете какую-то мелодию (которая, кстати, обозначена как американская народная), ну или просто популярную в далеком прошлом мелодию, записываете ее (по-своему), выкладываете ее на канале своем... Немного погодя появляется эта фраза. 
Ну, как-то можно понять, если был конкретный автор музыки. Но "народная"... Кто может "монетизировать" народное?!


----------



## kep (20 Авг 2017)

О правилах Youtube


----------

